# CANADIAN members?



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how many of us are Canadian members?


----------



## garek35 (Mar 23, 2011)

Canadian member here ... Prince Albert, Saskatchewan ... and maybe ... just maybe spring is finally here and the snow shovel can be put away for good and I can enjoy a clean Cruze for awhile :0


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Eh !

I'm from Woodbridge, Ontario ( North of Toronto )


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Lethbridge Alberta


----------



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

Sundre, Alberta


----------



## cruzeguy1977 (Feb 20, 2011)

Medicine Hat Alberta here.


----------



## 52pickup (Feb 21, 2011)

Vancouver


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Sutton, Ontario


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Mississauga, Ontario here.


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

Niagara Area


----------



## erodenero (Apr 14, 2011)

2 for sauga


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

toronto here..and having owned a cruze since november 1....i can finally say i'm starting to see more cruzes..still less than the CRUZE billboards/outdoor advertising...in T.O. the CRUZE campaign has been massive....


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

whaaaaaaaaatt! Woodbridge...Really? im from there too lol. i live close to Father Bressani HighSchool....Do you know where that is cruzer?


cruzers said:


> Eh !
> 
> I'm from Woodbridge, Ontario ( North of Toronto )


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> whaaaaaaaaatt! Woodbridge...Really? im from there too lol. i live close to Father Bressani HighSchool....Do you know where that is cruzer?


Islington/Rutherford

Sonoma Heights. I do see a black RS around here, it's usually parked on Sonoma rd, by Islington rd.

Cheers ! 

Yes, I do know where Father Bressani is, I pass by it every weekend when doing my errands.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

Ottawa, ON CANADA


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

Montreal , Quebec


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Howdy, *Seko*, "Welcome Aboard!"


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you so much  I got my Cruze LT 2011 since the first week of November 


*...we got our LTZ on 02-Nov-10. [70AARCUDA]*


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Maple, ON



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> whaaaaaaaaatt! Woodbridge...Really? im from there too lol. i live close to Father Bressani HighSchool....Do you know where that is cruzer?


I know where that is too  Passed it many, many times. I'm in Woodbridge quite a bit.


----------



## snocruze (Feb 7, 2011)

Yup.....Niagara


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Niagara, ON


----------



## Rob (Feb 24, 2011)

Toronto, Ontario. 

More specifically, Scarborough.


----------



## Burtess (Apr 7, 2011)

Dundas (the town, not the street!!)....

Burt


----------



## MIKEcruze (Apr 10, 2011)

Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## .:. Cruze.R.dad .:. (Apr 5, 2011)

Maple, Ontario


----------



## villager (Apr 11, 2011)

Sayward, British Columba (on North Vancouver Island) The Best Place on Earth)


----------



## Grim (Apr 12, 2011)

Victoria, BC. Live on the Navy base.


----------



## Seko (Jan 17, 2011)

So... I see a lot of On people  I'm glad, im the only one from QC lol


----------



## Random365 (Apr 11, 2011)

Gimli, Manitoba


----------



## Arrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Souris, manitoba


----------



## griper (Apr 14, 2011)

Montreal (south shore)


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## Blue-LT (Apr 28, 2011)

Lindsay, On. About 1.5hrs - 2hrs North-East of Toronto. 

I drive to Concord (North end of Toronto) everyday, I've had my Cruze 3 weeks tomorrow. It's been a big improvement over the 5.9 R/T Durango I was driving.

Durango = 19L/100km (13mpg)
Cruze LT = 7.3L/100km (32mpg)


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Blue-LT said:


> I drive to Concord (North end of Toronto) everyday, I've had my Cruze 3 weeks tomorrow. It's been a big improvement over the 5.9 R/T Durango I was driving.


Oh my goodness!! How long does that take you?? It can take me 1.5 hours to get to Oshawa sometimes.. Eek!


----------



## Blue-LT (Apr 28, 2011)

In the morning it's usually about 1.5hrs going home it's closer to 1.75hrs. If it's raining it's 2hrs, I don't even want to get into what happens when it snowing.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Blue-LT said:


> In the morning it's usually about 1.5hrs going home it's closer to 1.75hrs. If it's raining it's 2hrs, I don't even want to get into what happens when it snowing.


Oh I can imagine.. my 35 minute commute has been known to turn into 1.25 hours on the really good snow days. And I know the Concord area can be really fun for traffic on a normal day. I used to drive through it to get from home - work or vice versa. I found a way around it!


----------



## give_it_all_ (Apr 13, 2011)

Newmarket ON


----------



## tourbus1 (May 12, 2011)

Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kitchener, Ont. but back and forth between here and Whitby


----------



## DesiredCustoms (Jun 9, 2011)

I am in Niagara Falls, up to Mississauga daily.. during the week..

havent got my cruze yet.. should be in sometime this week


----------



## EcoDan (May 25, 2011)

montreal, Québec!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Woodbridge area, 15 min drive from the city! Looking for people for a Cruze meet. If interested and close to Toronto please get back to me.

Thanks,
CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

*oshawa , ontario*

hello eveyone!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Burlington Ontario!


----------



## lilreggie (Mar 20, 2011)

Brampton, Ontario


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Mississauga!


----------



## Defy (Apr 26, 2011)

Richmond, BC


----------



## ShadyCruze (Jul 14, 2011)

Maple ON...represent.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

BCs Okanagan


----------



## tocangal (May 22, 2011)

Toronto, ON.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Lets do a Cruze meet! Toronto Bound


----------



## Elyang (Apr 26, 2011)

In Cowtown. Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Bigdaddy (Jul 19, 2011)

Georgetown ontario


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Let's do a GTA meet while the weather is still nice!!!!


----------



## cruzinworld (Aug 19, 2011)

The best place on earth


----------



## jail916 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gaspesie, Quebec.

the best place to test handling


----------



## Konogan (Nov 1, 2011)

Saguenay, Quebec.
Getting one this spring I can't wait! :biggrin:

It's nice to see other peoples from Quebec.

Hope to see you guys on the road!


----------



## citydragon (Jul 21, 2011)

Thornhill, Ontario


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Windsor anyone??? Auto capital of Canada!


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sudbury, Ontario


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

Red Deer, Alberta


----------



## Bigdaddy (Jul 19, 2011)

Brampton,not


----------



## sp33doe (Sep 6, 2011)

saskatoon,saskatchewan,, here


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

sp33doe said:


> saskatoon,saskatchewan,, here


The city of bridges! same here, hows the cruze driving in all that snow we got yesterday?? i'm still waiting for my cruze to come in at Sherwood Chev.


----------



## bramptoncruzer (Feb 2, 2012)

Brampton, Ontario member here:th_dblthumb2:


----------



## Record_player (Nov 16, 2011)

in Toronto right now for school then off to Halifax for more Naval training. but i was BORN, RAISED and plan on DYING in ELLIOT LAKE, Ontario.


----------



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

Halifax, Nova Scotia..


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Maple Ridge BC


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

Oshawa, ON 2012 Cruze LTZ RS fully optioned


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Waterloo ON here, 2011 Imperial Blue Metallic LT with the factory 5 spoke wheels (winter steelies on now though).


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

VANCOUVER, B.C., The Best Place On Earth!


----------



## Foxmachine (Apr 2, 2012)

Orillia, Ont.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Moncton, NB


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Amherstburg, Ontario


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Brampton, ont. balmoral/torbram area.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

cambridge ontario


----------



## tontano (Mar 16, 2012)

Montreal, Quebec and I just picked up my 2012 Cruze LT and am enjoying....only 8 km's on it...For now


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Any one wanna meet up somewhere in woodbridge or something. Iv heard of the first cruze meet. But sadly i missed it. Any others gonna happen soon that ppl may know about? If not one day ill post a thread for a new meet.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

D Mac of you go into the eastern Canada section of the board we already have a thread going!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Niagara Falls, NY. Ohh wait.. Canada? 30 minute bridge line from Canada, LOL


----------



## Snoball (Mar 30, 2012)

Bramalea, Ontario,

work in Mississauga!


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

North Vancouver BC.... but up in Terrace BC for now.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

Toronto, Ontario
(Scarborough)


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

Aurora, Ontario


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Arcticat (Feb 16, 2012)

Would like to hear from our Canadian members on how your Cruze's did in the winter time. Let me know what model you had also. I most interested in those with Eco's.-- Thanks--Mike


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

The Dirty 'Shwa.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

Chicoutimi Quebec, but born and raised campbell river B.C!


----------



## fyrftr422 (Aug 15, 2012)

N. of Brighton, ON


----------



## stodge (Jul 20, 2012)

Ottawa, no Cruze but it's on my list.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Arcticat said:


> Would like to hear from our Canadian members on how your Cruze's did in the winter time. Let me know what model you had also. I most interested in those with Eco's.-- Thanks--Mike



I dropped about 2mpg as the winter tires and rims I have are quite a bit heavier then the eco tires and rims.

but the Eco handeld beautifully and I had no complaints.


----------



## AJM11 (Aug 21, 2012)

Edmonton, Alberta. Raised in Georgetown Ontario. Drive a 2012 Cruze 2LT with an Automatic.


----------



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

Petawawa, Ontario. i live on the Canadian Forces base (military) i'm a Vehicle Tech (mechanic) lol 2 hours from Ottawa. Just moved here from the Windsor area (Leamington) 6 months ago. Bought my Cruze 1 week ago. 2012 ls Black w/ Black interior.


----------



## magicstudio (Aug 13, 2012)

Toronto / ON LT 1.4L Turbo- Automatic


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Come to our meet in sept! Check for details in the Canada section


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

anyone want to meet up in vancouver BC sometime. meet up at stanley park.???


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

montreal!


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

Moncton, NB represent


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Surrey BC


----------



## smarf69 (Sep 23, 2012)

i'm from Quebec city, Canada


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Kitchener on ca 


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## james e (Oct 10, 2012)

Pickering ont.


----------



## matt638 (Oct 15, 2012)

Toronto here!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Stoked we're seeing more and more people pop up in the GTA.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Please join the Facebook group if you haven't already! (See sig)


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

Halifax, NS but soon to be Yellowknife, NT.


----------



## Ogre83 (Sep 23, 2012)

Vancouver BC


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

No excuses for you all to not show up at future meets!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

closer meet this year?!


----------



## loops120 (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm in GTA Whitby area


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Work in Mississauga, live in Barrie!


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

loops, just admit Oshawa  haha
Kitchener/Whitby(most weekends)


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Whitby, but soon to be Nova Scotia!


----------



## Bettsy (May 5, 2013)

Stoney Creek, work at Leggat Chev in Burlington


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Maybe you can get them to fix my suspension at legget! Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Coboconk ont. northeast of Toronto


----------



## Cruzinsteve89 (Apr 19, 2013)

Winnipeg,manitoba


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to see some BC members  Born east (Halifax) raised west (Victoria) and now living central (Kingston, ON) hoping to get back to the west though, best place on earth. Winter handling was surprisingly good in these. It feels like a much bigger car and rides like one in winter conditions. I manumatic shift into 2nd off the line (too much jump for snow) but all good otherwise. I would love to see a meet in Niagra area  close to me and Niagra is beautiful. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Prevostallison (May 13, 2013)

Saskatchewan 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Vancouver, moving next week to gibsons bc


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Bowmanville Ont..just east of Oshawa...loving the diesel so far


----------



## tmlferguson (Mar 28, 2013)

Halifax, NS.


----------



## tavogl (Jun 24, 2013)

Gibsons, sunshine coast. BC

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cjrodger (Jun 17, 2013)

Calgary, Alberta '13 LTZ RS


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I am Canadian.

Kanata


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Welland, Ontario!  (Near Niagara Falls)


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Sperry said:


> Bowmanville Ont..just east of Oshawa...loving the diesel so far


I'm also from Bowmanville, ON







Give me a honk and wave if you see me although I prob won't hear the honk with my subs bumpin


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I'm also from Bowmanville, ON
> View attachment 25186
> 
> Give me a honk and wave if you see me although I prob won't hear the honk with my subs bumpin


Join our Facebook group southern Ontario Cruze from people from Toronto to coburg, On


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

It has to stop in Cobourg eh? Sigh, Kingston is close enough no? lol


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Epickphale said:


> It has to stop in Cobourg eh? Sigh, Kingston is close enough no? lol


Yes close enough


----------



## DStrachan (Apr 1, 2014)

Live between Barrie and Orillia.bought our Cruze to visit new Grandchildren in Napanee and Belville.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## arodenhiser (Dec 13, 2013)

Binbrook, Ontario. Near Hamilton, ON. I am originally from Dartmouth (Halifax), Nova Scotia.

Adam


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Donno if I posted so...

Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------

